
Show HN: Eth.events – Query Ethereum with SQL - DaSilentStorm
https://medium.com/@eth.events/query-ethereum-with-sql-c3da1c01870f
======
peter_e
Here is the documentation and how to access the data
[https://docs.eth.events/en/latest/](https://docs.eth.events/en/latest/)

------
crypto-crack
great, thanks! - makes it easy even for me to actually work with blockchain
data

------
Coldewey
great job, thanks

